# Bodoway's kidding thread-colostrum q.



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, little Ginger is 100% confirmed bred. Ligs are low and very loose, super swollen vulva, and I felt a kick yesterday. The only thing not following suit is her udder, so I bought a tube feeder and a powdered colostrum replacer. Should I just follow the label for feeding instructions?

Adeleine and Widow will be due 2/2 and 2/22 respectively.

Sometime in the next two weeks is my guess. (this is the March doe I'm leasing)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She may come into milk right on the day she kids. Is what you bought an actual colostrum replacement or a supplement? If it is a supplement, it will not give them the colostrum that they need. I would just follow instructions on how to use it though.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure. It's goat based, and what the girl at the feedstore recommended. I'll have to check it when I get home.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes they dont really bag up till the day of kidding.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

This is the stuff I got-Cuprem CL Nanny Replacer. Anyone have any experience with it?
http://www.cupremgoat.com/cl-nannyreplacer.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is a supplement. Right in the description it says to use along with colostrum. Unforunately, this won't replace colostrum from mom.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

That's what I was afraid of. The only other replacers they have are $40+ for cattle with the same basic ingredients and GA. The directions say it can be used as a replacer for orphan kids if you mix the whole 250g bag for one kid (I got the 250g bag, not the 50g bag from the link) to last up to 48 hours after birth.

Gah...I'm crossing my fingers she does bag up...nobody has leftover colostrum, not even the local dairy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess it would be better than nothing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She has an udder, and I do think she will fill it right before she delivers 

It's best to be prepared but I think she'll be fine.... I worried myself sick when I had a very young FF deliver with what seemed to be no udder at all...just 2 teats on her belly BUT she raised a baby just fine and her udder filled as baby ate.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, she should have some time before she kids to fill. I'm still crossing my fingers for twins, they'll at least be smaller. I don't know though, she's kinda wide, but not deep at all.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, she and her half sisters went home yesterday. They'll be keeping me updated, but since her udder has doubled up I don't see it being much longer.


----------

